# On quenching the thirst of feral Pigeons...



## TitanicWreck (Jun 12, 2003)

Much of America is in the grip of a heat wave, and I suspect for many feral pigeons, finding water is increasingly difficult, and I'm convinced in this heat many pigeons are dying of thirst...
When I feed the local pigeons, I try and have a water bottle handy to pour on the ground, but the water usually evaporates right away..I though of leaving a bowl of water near a popular pigeon hang out spot- bit realize a pigeon would probrolly climb into the bowl, and 1 sick pigeon could spread thier illness to other pigeons like wildfire....
I though about distributing wet bread to the pigeons, so they'll at least have some fluid intake...
I want to give the local ferals food and water- food isnt the problem- whats the best way to give them water? Perhaps i should just pour a gallon of water under the nearby bridge, a favorite roosting spot for my local pigeons.
Any suggestions?
thanks

Tarn Stephanos


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*The feral*

flock by house, I have enough trouble putting seed out for them. I just recently moved the flock over to a church a few months back from across the street at the school because of complaints, now there is a sign at the church staked out in the dirt that reads " Please don't feed the birds here, Father -----"

So now it's back to the other location for seed dropping. 

As for water I feel really bad for ferals here, they used to get big bowls that were changed daily to drink from, but that was put to an end after someone complained... They do get water at the large school yard because they soak the fields during this time for new grass seeds being layed out. There are huge puddles twice a day. 

I would place some small clear containers spread out under the bridge out of view from people. Good luck, It is very kind of you to worry about the ferals out there.


----------

